# Brazoria County CCA Boat Raffle & Banquet



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

The Brazoria County Chapter CCA has kicked off it's Boat Raffle for our 26th Annual Banquet in 2008!

A 21' Explorer 210 Tunnel Vee, Center console, Yamaha 175 HPDI on an aluminum McClain trailer will be given away this year!

There will be 300 tickets sold at $100.00 each. The boat can be seen at Academy in Lake Jackson, however tickets can only be purchased from CCA Board members.

The drawing for the boat will be held on March 27, 2008 at the annual CCA Brazoria County Chapter banquet which will be held at the Lake Jackson Civic Center this year.

If you need tickets for the boat or for the banquet, please send me a private message or an email and I will contact you and devise a plan to get them to you. I've attached a few pictures.

Good Luck and thank you for supporting your Brazoria County Chapter CCA!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*backlashgal*

Needing tickets for the banquet. I wonder if they are sold out yet? ??


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I'll be spending my fishing time in this boat! My fishing/hunting buddy won it! lol


----------

